# hELP PLEASE- NEW CODER!



## deidrahofer (Oct 1, 2008)

Can you code a bipsy- 58100- and endocervical curettage-57505- together?  I put a 51 mod on 57505 and it was denied inclusive.  What do you think?

Thank you

Deidra 
CPC-A


----------



## ciphermed (Oct 1, 2008)

The code pair you listed below (57505 & 58100) generates a non-modifiable CCI edit for both the physician and facility billing; they should not be reported together. If both were performed and documented only 57505 would be reported.


----------



## pamtienter (Oct 1, 2008)

If the codes had a CCI edit that allowed a modifier override, modifier 59 would be the one to use instead of modifier 51. The 51 modifier is informational only for multiple procedures.


----------

